# first fish in the fin & feather 10/17



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

***EDIT*** mods please move this to the fishing report section, i screwed up and accidentally put it here, sorry :-[  

some of you guys have probably seen my post in the bragging section about this boat, well today i decided i was going to get it wet and do a little redfishing out of her so i threw together what i could although  i'm still far from done  and other than the initial test run trip i made the day i bought her  i hadnt been out with it  so today was the day i was finally going to take her out and show her some of the spots we'll be fishing this fall and of course she wagged her little tail like a puppy dog when it  was time to hook up and go   got  out to the  hole and netted up some mullet then parked it with the "wang" on the stern and the "stick it" on the bow and proceeded to soak some bite sized finger mullet, not long into it the rod bows and it's fish on !!







[/img]
ok so it was a rat but still a red none the less  ended up catching 5 of these rats till finally big brother hit 







[/img]
a half decent slot red going about 21 to 22  inches  sorry about the crappy picture, i dont have the photo stage set up in this new boat yet but rest assure its on the "to do" list  after a few shots of the boat







[/img] 







[/img]







[/img]
the sun was getting low as well as the temps and seeing as how i only had shorts and a tshirt on thought i better head in before i froze to death   heres a couple of the boat staked out, she said she's gonna be a happy girl probing the shallow flats of north florida and of course i'm happy to have her with me when i go   tight lines fellas and stay tuned for next weeks report


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool Mark! Congrats on getting her slippery. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] She looks great on the water.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] Bragging Spot [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats! Man, that's a nice lookin' boat too.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice, and good choice on the TM mount I love mine.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

this has to be the fastest project from disk grinder to salt flats and slimed to date.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> this has to be the fastest project from disk grinder to salt flats and slimed to date.


LOL ;D i'm just doing a little test run fishing out of it first before she goes back under the knife  i mean spray gun  just need to do a little more sanding then she'll get totally stripped of everything i've bolted on for some new paint on the decks and cockpit then she'll be ready for reassembly


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

very nice! Camo sea-dek all over your boat will be very nice......congrats on your first slime on her [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good work. That's definitely a cool looking boat.


----------

